# Mega Forces:still available?



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahoy all.

was looking on GW site, to see the contents of the Mega forces for fantasy, and couldn't find them.

Are the skaven or High Elf ones still being offered/ sold?

Thanks!


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't think so, at least not through GW directly. If you're very lucky you might find them on third party sites or maybe ebay (I found a new CSM mega force on ebay a couple of years ago). The mega forces are always a limited run, and once they're gone. they're gone. Although this does raise the question, if they did mega forces for all armies all the time, would they sell?


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

They happen every christmas as far as I'm aware. You'll have to wait until November for more, but the armies will be different.


----------

